# Bethesda unveils Dishonored from Arkane Studios



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*13th July 2011 04:12 PM*

Darren Allan







 Bethesda has taken the wraps off Dishonored, a new first-person action game which has come out of nowhere, being developed by Arkane Studios.

 Arkane is the creative force behind the classic Arx Fatalis, which we enjoyed very much a decade ago (it was originally intended to be Ultima Underworld III). The outfit also produced Dark Messiah of Might & Magic, which got a mixed reception, but we still rather enjoyed.

 Bung this lot in a dark computer-crammed basement with Harvey Smith, the lead designer on Deus Ex, and you’ve got a compelling combination of staff producing Dishonored.

 The juicy details on the game were spilled this week exclusively by Game Informer, and you can check out the article linked from the Dishonored website, along with the game’s forums.

 Arkane’s action game is a stealth-adventure in which you play an assassin who doesn’t have to ever kill anyone if they want to be sneaky. Or, Game Informer points out, you can be given an infiltration mission into a mansion and set up a load of traps all over the place which slaughter the entire staff.

 You choices will apparently shape the world around you in terms of the reactions of other people. Although if you’re covered in blood and bits of fingers and limbs, that reaction will probably be negative.

 The main character sounds like a pretty cool fellow to play, with supernatural powers such as the ability to summon and possess animals. Rats provide a pretty good way to sneak into the most heavily defended castle, for example.

 It sounds like a winner already, and with the sort of talent that’s behind it, we’re certain this is one to watch. Dishonored is due out on the Xbox, PS3 and PC in 2012.


----------

